# Transistores mlc8050 y mlc8550



## litriman (Abr 5, 2012)

Tengo problemas con una placa de radio control, que lleva transistores mlc 8050 38 y mlc 8550 38. Los cambié por 8050s y 8550s y sigue sin funcionar, he visto en los datasheet que según fabricantes el patillaje del 8050s y 8550s varían. También he visto en la red circuitos con los mlc y estan ambos dibujados como transistores npn , mientras que el 8050s y el 8550s son unos npn y el otro pnp. ¿Alguien me puede decir equivalentes de los mlc o facilitarme los datasheet?

Gracias, Mile.


----------



## Edmund (Mar 25, 2021)

Hola Litriman, Tengo la misma problema pero le encontro como son sus pinout. El MLC8050 es NPN y el MLC8550 es un pnp. Ok cundo se el transitor ponte el lado plano para que ves sus numeros. Desde el lado izquierda la configuracion es asi. pin 1 es el emisor, Pin 2 es el Collector y el de 3 es el Base.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2021)

PNP - MLC8550  --> KTC8550 --> BD135 / 137 / 139
NPN - MLC8050 --> KTC8050 --> BD136 / 138 / 140


Verificar las patas !


----------

